# Getting more from my router



## Tomodon (Jan 15, 2010)

I have submitted a number of videos on YOU TUBE showing some of the projects I can now achieve since I investigated the use of the template guides some 25 Years ago
Routing with tom O'Donnell.com 
Tom


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Very Cool Tom
Thanks for that!:yes:


----------

